# Lower south boulder creek - spring fever



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like they just bumped up releases out of gross res into LSBC to 264 cfs. Low, but boatable. Anyone interested in a friday run? I've got spring fever big time, and this warm weather has me itching to get on the water. 

I'd be down for either the hike out at bridge drop, or running down to the dam. 

I spoke with a Denver water guy yesterday and he noted that they are likely to release for a while for metro water needs.

I missed it last year, but sounds like it was worthy for a winter run.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/south-boulder-creek-17002.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Ian, that is too low to run the bridge drop w/o a seal launch, i think the min for that is over 325 and that is the best drop in there. If they bump up the flow I might be in. I would say hike out at the bridge it makes for a way easier shuttle and you don't have to deal with the people at the bottom, you don't have to run more mank and put another crack in the boat, and it is a good workout plus a scenic hike.
-Tom


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I might be interested Sat...

MR


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Never been to boulder shoot a pic of the good drop up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damnit i hate this f*cking computer somedays i am about to go shoot it with a shotgun... no bueno, i only geta square with red X is it the one on the eddyflower site for SBC


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike Just say yes... Looks pretty good


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

When was that image? Last Feb. I'd like to hit it up on Fri, but I'm a pansie when there's ice on the edges...need to sack up though cause that looks good.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good right up on american whitewater.. anybody going this weekend for sure?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

taken last feb, in the low 300's, I would not drive from casper for it thats for sure.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I will probably hit cody .. only seems like a handful of drops and only one or 2 that are good.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Tom. Planning on hiking out at the bridge drop. After reading the reports from your runs last year, that sounds like the best option. I'm not really interested in pissing off landowners by tresspassing. There are enough access issues already in colorado, we don't need to make more of them.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

who's that sally running that drop at low water in a pink boat? and is that a purple dry top also?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Up to 289, do I hear any takers at 289? 289 going once...

Correct Mike, not worth the drive from casper.

Certainly worth it if you are in the area and you have spring fever!

Thinking about meeting at the hikeout takeout at 10am friday.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

How about Sat.?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure about sat. Maybe. I got friday off, and it looks like the weather is better friday, so thats what I'm shooting for now. If I can't rally a few buddies for friday, and there is no snow sat, then I might go sat.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

i might be in for friday, give me a call tomorrow and we'll talk.
-Tom


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Is that Joe Keck?


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Joe Keck is a sally but I don't know if that's him.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*...*

I may be able to make it on Friday at 10 am... but I'm nursing a torn labrum... so I may be a bit slow/portage some drops. Let me know if that would be a problem. Surgery scheduled for this late spring/early summer.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

That's definitely an impostor. You can tell by the boof. Mine would be booof!
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

and I'm boating down water not rock


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

we all know joe is down for a 15 hour nap after watching murder she wrote. but what does it matter, you both boat on more rock than water... most of the time. hench the mank crew.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Saturday run*

I could probably make a Saturday run if you can't rally a crew on Friday (usually I can ditch work but not this time).


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I may be headed out Sat with a crew. If you guys make it Friday would you report on quality/ice?

Thanks,

MR


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've run things lower...


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

thats some true mank


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

yo christian, how was the grand?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

haha, nice Christian.

Ian, I'm tempted. Left you a message, give me a ring with details if you have a crew going tomorrow. I have to be back in Denver by 4pm, but I could be interesting in increasing my 2009 days on the water to 4.

Josh


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

294 cfs this morning. Another 7 whopping cfs bump courtesy of denver water.

Hiking out at bridge drop to the walker ranch trailhead (ethel and harrold picnic area). This map shows location.

http://www.bouldercounty.org/openspace/recreating/public_parks/parks_pdfs/Walker_Full_Map.pdf

Meeting at the picnic area takeout at 10:00 am. Should have plenty of time to get back to denver by 4 Josh. Left a couple of messages. Let me know if you guys are in. Got two in so far.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I'm in. See ya at 10 AM. Thanks for the map!


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ya, I'm in too.

Mike, care to carpool from Golden??

What is this hike like? I'll be shouldering or dragging my boat. Distance / elevation gain? Ian, I'll give you a ring later.

Josh


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Plans*

Me... and at least two others from the fort... maybe three others

See ya at 10:00


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

*carpool*

Josh,

Here's info Ian sent me on the hike:

"Hike out distance and elevation are about 1.2 miles and 400ish ft elevation gain. Probably worth a yak pack if you got one".

I'm into carpooling. Stubby (Ian also) might want to join us. Let's get in touch tonight.

Mike
719-635-2044


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds good, I'll give you a ring tonight. No yak pack, at least I'll get a good workout.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Alrighty! Got a big spring fever crew shaping up. Minor plan change. Lets meet up in boulder and consolidate cars. Its a 1/2 hour from boulder to the takeout and we don't need 5-6 cars to do that. I'll post back tonight with a meeting point in boulder.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

BETTER post some pics by friday at 400 pm.lucky fuckers...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, lets meet in boulder at 9. By the time we get the cars sorted out and head up the canyon we will be at the takeout by 10. 

Mike, I don't think we will be able to top the pink boat run down bridge drop. That pic might have to satisfy.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

shit.. i guess i have to get on the internet after hours.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Spring fever crew, lets met at Chautauqua park in boulder at 9:00am. The park is on baseline just before you start heading up flagstaff road. Google 900 baseline road, boulder, co if you don't know where it is. 

Looks like we got a crew of about 10 meeting up. Give me a call if you are running late or bail. 

Ian
303-907-1373


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Deepsouth. Too bad bout Brian, but i'm game. Just gotta dust off the ol bag of gear. drop me a line.
203 623 0094


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry, didn't see that last post. I'm there. see ya at 9 am!


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Still thinking about doing it tomorrow with a small crew. Can I get some beta on the quality and how rough the hike is from the crew that went today?

Thanks

MR


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

*Saturday run...*

There might be another small crew rallying from the Fort tomorrow morning if anyone else is interested. Probably leaving around 8:00 or so from up here.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i want to hear a report first


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

rideon said:


> There might be another small crew rallying from the Fort tomorrow morning if anyone else is interested. Probably leaving around 8:00 or so from up here.


We might be interested in hooking up with your crew. Are you thinking of being at ethal harrold picnic area ~10:00?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I might be down rideon does anyone know if it is supposed to snow?


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

*Weather*

The weather looks like it is going to hold through tomorrow, a few degrees colder than today but still looks solid. Based on that I am just going to plan on going. If anyone wants to head out with me, lets make a plan. I am up for meeting at the picnic area at 9:30 or 10:00, is this the picnic area at the top of the trail from the bridge drop?

Scott


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

rideon said:


> The weather looks like it is going to hold through tomorrow, a few degrees colder than today but still looks solid. Based on that I am just going to plan on going. If anyone wants to head out with me, lets make a plan. I am up for meeting at the picnic area at 9:30 or 10:00, is this the picnic area at the top of the trail from the bridge drop?
> 
> Scott


I think so but I've never done it before. I'm just going by the posts on this thread.


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Well lets just plan on that then. I will see who ends up comitting from this area and head to the hike out/take out at 9:30 I am going to say. 

Scott
970-691-0295


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Today we had a group of 9, a lot of us ran the slot drop but only a few of us ran the bridge drop due to low water seal launch. The hike out is a bit more than a mile and was completed in between 30-50minutes by members of our group. The run is still fun but don't drive too far for it, the last bridge drop requires 2 people to pull you over the rock so you can slide down it to run the rapid. The seal launch proved difficult by one member of our group. here are some pics: lsb feb 09 pictures by tomjanney - Photobucket
-Tom


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Scott, I'm going to have to back out for Saturday, sorry man. I got a report that it was good to go and free of ice. Have fun!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great day on the water, considering the time of year! Nice and sunny, low water, but still a fun flow. No snow or ice in play anywhere at all. A handful of riverwide logs that have passage on one side or the other in mellow water. Hike out is a good trail. Its a haul humping your boat up the trail, but worth it for a fun run in a nice canyon.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*LSB Post*

http://www.DirtyDozenCrew.BlogSpot.com

A little post/TR I wrote up. Great day guys!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good pics mike...


----------

